# Any way to turn off TPMS?



## Racewagon (Aug 22, 2001)

I bought a set of '09 take-off wheels that I assumed would have TPMS sensors - they don't. I seen threads on turning off TPMS by unplugging modules, but I can't get this to work on the Q7. Any ideas?


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Any way to turn off TPMS? (Racewagon)*

I am interested in this as well--anyone??


----------

